# CD Burning Problems.



## heinzbitte (Apr 9, 2005)

I have an Aopen DVD+/-RW DL burner.  The first time I used it to burn word documents it worked fine.  I was using memorex discs.  Then I tried to burn a music disc and it got an error, I tried Imation discs.  Then I had one memorex disc and I used it and it worked fine.  Then I figured it was the discs.

But I used the Imation discs to burn some roms and emulators and this worked fine.  So then I tried with music and it worked fine.  I tried again with music recently and it didn't work.  
I did all this using Nero.  And when it didn't work with nero I tried with Itunes and that still didn't work.

Then when it did work it worked with Itunes and nero.


----------



## Charlie7940 (Apr 9, 2005)

> Then I tried to burn a music disc and it got an error



What error message did you recieve?


----------



## jancz3rt (Apr 9, 2005)

*Just a notice...*

What burner have you got? Both Memorex and Imation disks are not of the best quality. You may have been unlucky to have got a bad badge. However, I would advise you to use Taiyo Yuden or Verbatim media instead. That's my preference based on my  experience and reviews and information obtained from the net. Good luck.

JAN


----------



## elmarcorulz (Apr 10, 2005)

verbatim dvd's are good, only bought 25 but no coasters so far, bloody expensive though. i usuually go for the cheapest blacnk dvd's and cd's, usually with 1 or 2 coasters is a spindle.


----------



## heinzbitte (Apr 10, 2005)

http://usa.aopen.com/products/dvd+rw/DUW1608ARR.htm
That is the model.

And the message says something like,  An error occured while burning at "then it gives the speed"  I've tried at all the speeds.    

The thing is that it always worked with memorex.  And then the imations when it worked once I burned about five things and now its not working again.  And the imations all work fine on my Mac.  I think it is the burner.

oh and another thing is that it stops burning when it gets to a certain percent.


----------



## elmarcorulz (Apr 10, 2005)

have you installed the latest firmware for it


----------



## narafa (Apr 10, 2005)

Are you trying to burn music on DVD discs or on normal CDs???

If you are using CD Discs and burning an audio CD, then you will have to choose a low speed while burning, I think 4x would be fine because most CD medias are not that great when writing audio tracks with high speeds.

If you are burning DVD discs, choose the lowest possible speed and try.


----------



## heinzbitte (Apr 10, 2005)

I will try at low speed thanks.


----------



## flip218 (Apr 10, 2005)

If you can post a error log from Nero.  just don't forget to remove your serial number.


----------



## heinzbitte (Apr 12, 2005)

I tried at low speed and it didn't work.  May I ask how I get the firmware for it. 

I will try to post the error log soon.


----------



## heinzbitte (Apr 12, 2005)

Ok I just upgraded the firmware and tried to burn at 8x the lowest speed.  

It didn't work it said communication error.  Here is the log.  Thanks




4:52:27 PM	#19 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2344
	Verifying disc position of item 5 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #72653

4:52:27 PM	#20 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2344
	Verifying disc position of item 6 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #80520

4:52:27 PM	#21 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2344
	Verifying disc position of item 7 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #97377

4:52:27 PM	#22 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2344
	Verifying disc position of item 8 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #104031

4:52:27 PM	#23 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 15784
	StartDAO : CD-Text - On

4:52:27 PM	#24 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 20401
	Set BUFE: JustLink -> ON , JustSpeed : ON

4:52:28 PM	#25 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 16073
	CueData, Len=160
	21 00 00 41 00 00 00 00 
	21 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 
	21 01 01 00 00 00 02 00 
	21 02 00 00 00 03 0c 0e 
	21 02 01 00 00 03 0e 0e 
	21 03 00 00 00 05 3a 03 
	21 03 01 00 00 06 00 03 
	21 04 00 00 00 0b 15 45 
	21 04 01 00 00 0b 17 45 
	21 05 00 00 00 0e 09 26 
	21 05 01 00 00 0e 0b 26 
	21 06 00 00 00 10 08 35 
	21 06 01 00 00 10 0a 35 
	21 07 00 00 00 11 35 2d 
	21 07 01 00 00 11 37 2d 
	21 08 00 00 00 15 26 1b 
	21 08 01 00 00 15 28 1b 
	21 09 00 00 00 17 07 06 
	21 09 01 00 00 17 09 06 
	01 aa 01 01 00 1a 06 08 

4:52:44 PM	#26 SCSI -1024 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1442
	SCSI Exec, HA 2, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0A380000
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x04 (KEY_HARDWARE_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x08
	Sense Qual: 0x03
	CDB Data:   0x2A 0x00 0xFF 0xFF 0xCF 0xAF 0x00 0x02 0xAA 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0x70 0x00 0x04 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0E 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x08 0x03 

4:52:44 PM	#27 CDR -1024 File Writer.cpp, Line 304
	Communication failure

4:52:48 PM	#28 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 229
	all writers idle, stopping conversion

4:52:48 PM	#29 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 223
	conversion idle, stopping reader

4:52:50 PM	#30 Text 0 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1703
	Set remaining time: 0:00,000 (0ms) -> OK

4:52:51 PM	#31 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1845
	Burn process failed at 8x (1,200 KB/s)

4:52:51 PM	#32 Text 0 File AudioCompilationImpl.cpp, Line 828
	DRM: DRM burn session terminated.

4:52:51 PM	#33 Text 0 File AudioCompilationImpl.cpp, Line 857
	DRM: Closing entire DRM handling. Bye.


Existing drivers:
File 'Drivers\PXHELP20.SYS': Ver=2.02.62a, size=20016 bytes, created 12/20/2004 2:37:14 PM (Prassi/Veritas driver for win 2K)

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)


----------



## elmarcorulz (Apr 12, 2005)

i think its to do with the drive itself then, or a prtiblem with nero


----------



## flip218 (Apr 13, 2005)

that's not a full log.


----------



## heinzbitte (Apr 13, 2005)

Crap I can't put the whole thing up.

Is there a way I could do so? Or should I just do it in like three posts?


----------



## Praetor (Apr 13, 2005)

Just attach the text file.


----------



## heinzbitte (Apr 13, 2005)

sorry I am retarded


----------



## Praetor (Apr 14, 2005)

> If you are using CD Discs and burning an audio CD, then you will have to choose a low speed while burning, I think 4x would be fine because most CD medias are not that great when writing audio tracks with high speeds.


Surprisingly, you can actually get away with higher speeds on audio than you can with most other formats (not more than like a 4X advantage mind you). Of course, slower is always better

Even though it really shoudlnt matter, consider (a) installing a system ASPI layer and (b) updating to the latest nero


----------



## heinzbitte (Apr 14, 2005)

Well I tried installing a system ASPI layer and couldn't get it to work.  It said the file was not suitibale for running on MS DOS or something.  

I decided to use a different burning software so I tried Deep Burner.  And it burned it fine.  Thank you for all your help. The Firmware probably helped and at the suggestion of a new version of nero I tried this.

I hope it will continue to work, thanks.


----------



## Praetor (Apr 14, 2005)

DeepBurner is quite a nice application, glad u got it working


----------



## flip218 (Apr 16, 2005)

From your log:



> === Scsi-Device-Map ===
> DiskPeripheral       : QUANTUM FIREBALLlct10 10      nvatabus Port 0 ID 0  DMA: Off
> CdRomPeripheral      : AOPEN DUW1608/ARR             nvatabus Port 0 ID 0  DMA: Off
> DiskPeripheral       : Maxtor 6Y120M0                nvatabus Port 1 ID 0  DMA: Off



You might want to enable DMA for your drives.


----------

